# 16 yr old - what size motorcycle engine can they drive



## shootingstar (7 Feb 2010)

Hi all our 15 year old "informed" us hes buying a 125 for his 16th birthday... (we decided against commenting to him until we knew the correct facts). My understanding was they can only drive a 50cc scooter? Im obviously open to be corrected and *HOPING *to be corrected...

He mentions something about kilowatts and engine power blah blah blah it went straight over my head tbh!


----------



## gipimann (7 Feb 2010)

A 16 year old can get an A1 learner permit (provisional licence) which will entitle him to ride any bike which is under 11kw and up to 125cc.

Here's a link to the Citizens Information page.

[broken link removed]

The bigger problem he'll have is insurance - expect to be quoted a four-figure sum as a 16 yo on a 125cc!


----------



## z107 (7 Feb 2010)

Tell him you'll buy the bike if he buys the insurance.
Problem solved.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Feb 2010)

Without revealing the purpose of the trip, bring him around to your nearest A&E after pub closing time on a Friday or Saturday night and let him see the state of some of the young lads they've scraped off the road that night. That's what my old man did with me.

Didn't stop me, though!


----------



## nai (8 Feb 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> Without revealing the purpose of the trip, bring him around to your nearest A&E after pub closing time on a Friday or Saturday night and let him see the state of some of the young lads they've scraped off the road that night. That's what my old man did with me.
> 
> Didn't stop me, though!



i don't think you'll find too many bikers out after pub closing time - that would be for the boy racer generation.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Feb 2010)

That's the problem. Careful biker + boy racer (or other fool on four wheels) = biker on the ground...


----------



## Valkstar (9 Feb 2010)

I drive a motorbike, and my recommendation would be to get him some lessons if he is intent on driving a bike.  

A lot of young people assume they can just buy a bike / scooter, hop on and they'll know exactly what to do!  It's not quite that easy at all!

There are a few really good registered instructors around, but it you want a recommendation you can PM me.


----------



## onq (8 Mar 2010)

I used to pace buses down Rathgar Avenue when I was a teenager - is he competent to cycle a 10-speed "racer" bicycle on the road yet?
16 is entirely too young to be letting him drive a mechanically propelled cycle unless he is mature beyond his years.
And yes, I owned a selection of bikes over a 10 year period - and fell off most of them.

Don't bother with A & E - try the "Honda Ward" in Vincents or whatever they call it now.
Blood and gore seldom turn a teenager with vim, but the sight of someone on crutches or in a wheelchair or with a set of pins through their legs just might do it.

ONQ.


----------



## bluemack (8 Mar 2010)

I ride a bike 35 now and got one when i was 17. Best thing you can do is not stop him support them. Insist if they want to get one they have to get there full bike licence, do garda course in dublin as well. and most of all buy them the right gear, a good helemet and some armour.  Fact... he will come off in the first year of riding we all do. make sure hes as safe as possible and knows what can happen.  

the parents who dont support them find there kid riding a friends bike up and down the street without a helmet lots of young people die this way.

I think he can ride a 125 I had a honda h100 small easy to ride bike to start on. once your above 50cc they all go fast enough to come off on and hurt yourself so try to stick to the safty aspects, good gear, good lid, well looked after bike, good tyres.

that being said I found I grew up a lot riding a bike so can also be a very positive thing.


----------



## pcocp (8 Mar 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> Without revealing the purpose of the trip, bring him around to your nearest A&E after pub closing time on a Friday or Saturday night and let him see the state of some of the young lads they've scraped off the road that night.


 
waste of time.


----------



## ney001 (8 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Tell him you'll buy the bike if he buys the insurance.
> Problem solved.



Don't think money is the issue!


----------



## olddog (9 Mar 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> .................Without revealing the purpose of the trip, bring him around to your nearest A&E after pub closing time ..................



These days half an hour on youtube will give you the same result.

If all else fails Valkstar and Bluemack have the right idea.


----------

